# how to repair holes in decoys



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I have some floater decoys that have some holes in there from people missing the duck and hitting my decoys. I was wondering what is the best way to repair holes in the decoys. I really dont need them sinking on me. haha.

thanks

lax


----------



## Rugger09 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, it might not be the best way but what i did was got some silicone caulking either clear or i tried to match the caulking the best i could with the color of the paint. Then i pressed it down in the holes and smeared just a little bit on the top of the hole to seal it the best i could. After i let it dry i got a bucket of water and pushed the decoy down and looked for air bubbles. Then repaired them some more if i needed to.

Good luck,
Shawn


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

A hot glue gun works. JB weld or any two part epoxy works also. I drilled a pellet hole out to about a 1/4 inch. Then I used foam insulation in a can to fill the whole decoy up with foam. It made the decoy heavier, but I will never have to worry about it sinking ever again.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

I use slilcone to repair pellet holes.I've got some that have had silicone repars for a couple of years.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Hey guys, I have some floater decoys that have some holes in there from people missing the duck and hitting my decoys.


My policy is.... You put a hole in it, you bought it.....at full retail

I don't shoot into other peoples decoys and I expect the same.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, whenever my friends come hunting with me they always make sure they have atleast $3.33 in their pocket in case they shoot one of my hot buys. :lol: or they jsut toss over 8.34 shells to compensate me.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

when they turn into sinkers we put spray foam in them


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

sounds to me like YOU should pay your friends to shoot your hotbuys.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

I've tried silicone caulk, and the spray foams, but nothing works really well. The caulk will eventually come out after a few trips hunting, and you'll drive yourself nuts trying to keep them caulked. The foam is heavy when you fill a deke, so it turns a lightweight deke into a very heavy one, almost as heavy as a wood block. And plastic dekes don't float as well with the weight of foam inside. The other thing is make sure you use the right kind of foam (closed cell?) that won't absorb water. Otherwise, you create a worse problem with the foam.

I'll be honest with you...if the holes are bad enough that the deke lists or starts sinking, I just retire them now. It just isn't worth the trouble for a couple of dekes. If I had a dozen leakers, it might be different. Then again, if your guys are shooting dekes a lot, I'D GET SOME NEW HUNTING PARTNERS!!! Or like has been suggested...you sink it...you bought it!!! sounds like a real good policy in my boat. :wink:


----------

